# Marine Ich!



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Hi Everyone,

Most of my fish died due to ich. at least I think it is caused by ich. I have a clown fish and damsel died with looks like a white coated body. I am new to the hobby and didn't know at the time. (Now I know)My tank is about 2 months old, 12 Gallon Nano. I added another clown fish, she was eating fine and all for 4, 5days then she died with little white bugs on the body. I did try freshwater dip but apparently is too late. I have some corals and crabs and snails in the tank but they all looked fine. I have a high pin goby in the tank from the start. While other fish died, he seems perfectly fine. Its been 2 months. Anyone know why only my goby survived? not that I want him to die but I am very curious to as why ich kills all other fish but not him. Should I Quarantine the fish or just let it be? How long should I wait before adding fish again? Any suggestions? Appreciate your help


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

Haven't experienced marine ich, but it shouldn't affect invertebrates. The stress levels for the clown\damsel may have played a factor, but I'm no expert. Had fw ich once.

I don't know if increasing the temperature slowly will help with marine ich if you treat your tank, or if the life cycle\infection process is even the same, so research that before waiting on others to reply.


----------



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Thanks for the reply. I did some research the life cycle for the parasites is about 1 month. My concern is that since my goby is alive not effecting by ich. Is it possible for him to always carry this parasites? He is not bothered by ich but can he carry it? I am so afraid to add other fish now!  Should I take him out and treat him?


----------



## effox (Apr 21, 2010)

I treated my whole tank for fw ich, I don't know about marine ich. I don't see much point in taking fish out to treat them, only to put them back in the same infected tank though.


----------



## hondas3000 (Apr 22, 2010)

marine ich is different from fresh water ich, If you goby is ok and have no white salt size dot on him then leave it or if you have a spare tank and you can transfer it over. Marine ich will die off if no fish to host and it would last 7-8 weeks with no fish in tank in order for ich to die off. It also because the fish get stress in your tank since it is a 2 months old.


----------



## Dietmar (Dec 15, 2011)

Your goby might not show any outward symptoms of ich. But a lot of the time, ich first infects the gills, where you can't see. A lot of fish are more tolerant and become carriers.
First thing I would do is take the goby out and QT him for 8 weeks, to be sure your DT no longer harbours the ich parasite. Then I would (or at the same time) treat the goby for ich There are a few tried and true methods that work, google and you will find info. 
I use the tank transfer method (TT) Works for me but you have to be scrupulous to not transfer a drop of water from one to the other. So you need two of everything. 
I use two 5 gal pails, because I only have small fish. And two airstones, two air pumps, two heaters, two nets, etc.
ATJ's Marine Aquarium Site - Reference - Three Day Transfer Method


----------



## scott tang (Jan 29, 2012)

Okay so life cycle to get rid of ich in a fish less system is two months your best but if you can qt them is to make sure the water is clean and feed frozen with garlic if you can quarantine them get a hospital tank and use copper or hypo salinity any thing elts is pretty much useless


----------



## zyinmaster (Feb 26, 2015)

Thank u guys for the input. Really appreciate that.


----------



## gklaw (May 31, 2010)

Stability is the key to SW environment.

Every time fish is introduced into a new environment, it get stressed and is easier to become ill.
Two month is still a very new system for a SW. Try about 2 years.
It is also tougher to keep a 12g SW tank stable for someone new to SW.
The only sure way to make sure your fish is healthy is to make sure the environment is stable. That is a good reason why your goby remains healthy - it is used to the environment.

I used to put fish with ick into my main system with other fish and the ick will disappear within a week.


----------

